# Car canopy/gazebo/garage??



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been thinking for ages about a gazebo/canopy for detailing either to cover from the rain or (though unlikely!!) the sun.

My project is in the garage and likely to be for a while so I can't use the garage for cover.

I really want something that is easy up and down by one person as I'm only likely to have it up for a day or two as well. I know from here I need one that isn't too lightweight as it will move with the wind/weather.

I got a VAT free machine mart email for garages and saw this one. It looks decent quality but wonder if its more meant as a longer term option rather than a many use temporary option.

https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/clarke-cig1020-heavy-duty-instant-garage-gre/

Has anyone any experience of them or any other thoughts?? I'm looking probably for a 6 m x 3m size approx 😀


----------



## Mr.Buff (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi mate. I bought the clarke one for work at a large car dealers i work for to do smart repair in. It was the largest one they do and took a full day to erect. Its obviously a semi permanent structure. Very good quality and durable but not something you would want to keep putting up and taking down.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

That looks pretty big to put up by yourself to be honest.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Mr.Buff said:


> Hi mate. I bought the clarke one for work at a large car dealers i work for to do smart repair in. It was the largest one they do and took a full day to erect. Its obviously a semi permanent structure. Very good quality and durable but not something you would want to keep putting up and taking down.


Thanks. Think this is their biggest which looks a lot more solid....

https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/clarke-cig1224-heavy-duty-instant-garage-24x1/

I was hoping the one I'd initially posted would've been easier as I definitely don't want to spend a day building it!!

Hopefully someone might have experience of the one I was looking at otherwise maybe I'll keep looking


----------



## Mr.Buff (Aug 5, 2011)

I might be wrong but im presuming the range is all the same just probably on a smaller scale. I put it up by myself but it was a full day at it. Lots of bars and bolts then fitting the canvas and strapping it all down. If ur keeping it up for a few months then its ideal but not worth a few days your probably better getting a half decent gazebo imo.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

You need easy-up and easy-down Macca666....and don't forget the weights for windy days, big gazeebo is a 6m x 3m.....

http://www.tfhgazebos.co.uk/3m-x-6m-Steel-Pop-Up-Gazebos-p/6ms30.htm

http://www.tfhgazebos.co.uk/Gazebo-Leg-Weights-p/glw.htm

https://www.gazeboshop.co.uk/shop/aluminium-extreme-pro-40/6m-x-3m-aluminium-extreme-pro-40/

https://www.gazeboshop.co.uk/shop/gazebo-accessories/water-barrels-set-4-leg-weights/

:thumb:.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

I would look at the gala tent pop up gazebos. You can get heavy duty frame work or lighter but cheaper stuff. Its what most traders use at car shows etc and they can be erected with two people in about 1 minute but on your own will take about 10-15. They supply it without sides but they can be purchased and the configurations are vast. We have the normal gala tents that are similar as used for weddings etc and they are more time consuming to erect but are absolutely solid. The ones we use are the PVC marquees and the roof material itself weighs about 35kgs on a 8x4m tent.

https://www.galatent.co.uk/


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Paul7189 said:


> I would look at the gala tent pop up gazebos. You can get heavy duty frame work or lighter but cheaper stuff. Its what most traders use at car shows etc and they can be erected with two people in about 1 minute but on your own will take about 10-15. They supply it without sides but they can be purchased and the configurations are vast. We have the normal gala tents that are similar as used for weddings etc and they are more time consuming to erect but are absolutely solid. The ones we use are the PVC marquees and the roof material itself weighs about 35kgs on a 8x4m tent.
> 
> https://www.galatent.co.uk/


These look very good and ideal my only worry would be that it comes without sides so not sure how well this would keep any rain off the car?? Has anyone any experience of a gazebo with no sides for detailing??

I realise you can buy sides but it takes the price to £449 which I'm not sure I can justify for what I'm looking for it for.

I do like how easy it is to put up though so I am tempted.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

macca666 said:


> I realise you can buy sides but it takes the price to £449 which I'm not sure I can justify for what I'm looking for it for.
> 
> I do like how easy it is to put up though so I am tempted.


Hmmm, the 2 I linked to are both cheaper (£337 and £382) and include the sides etc......and easy-up'n'easy-down.


----------



## popcorn (Dec 17, 2015)

http://www.surfturf.co.uk/heavyduty_6mx3m.htm

I have one of the above for bike track days. Pops up in minutes. Great for camping and stuff too.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

trv8 said:


> Hmmm, the 2 I linked to are both cheaper (£337 and £382) and include the sides etc......and easy-up'n'easy-down.


Missed your post sorry 

I like the idea of the extra leg weights as well as it'll be going on my drive which is tarmac.

Have you seen these or used them are they decent? I'm going to have a browse on the site to check the walls include both sides and rear as the picture is open sided (as opposed to a traditional garage with front entry) but I'm sure they'll be transferrable😁


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

macca666 said:


> Missed your post sorry
> 
> I like the idea of the extra leg weights as well as it'll be going on my drive which is tarmac.
> 
> Have you seen these or used them are they decent? I'm going to have a browse on the site to check the walls include both sides and rear as the picture is open sided (as opposed to a traditional garage with front entry) but I'm sure they'll be transferrable😁


Not actually seen these but seen similar at many car shows around the country.
All the sides do seem to be included in the price.

The link 'Popcorn' put up has a video, all these 'Pop-Up Gazeebos' which have a similar frame seem to be erected in the same way from the ones I've seen at car shows.....here you go....


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Have you ordered one yet?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

rojer386 said:


> Have you ordered one yet?


Haha not yet. Watching this thread with interest as a few good suggestions so far :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Here is the marquee style gala tent. It's a 3x3m tent put up against a garage to make an extended workshop for my mate who is doing a rebuild on his Land Rover defender.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

A 4x8m marquee style gala tent used as a mess tent/dining area/kitchen at scout camp.


----------

